# counterfeit products



## kaexbabey (Jun 28, 2008)

are brands like tigi bedhead and other high end brands that are usually sold in salons fake if found at target or military exchanges? even if they are regular priced or just slightly cheaper?


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 28, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Monica22 (Jun 28, 2008)

There was a TV show or something i watched about this saying that some of them Can Be fakes when found in drug stores and other stores. That u have to be careful.. Although I mean i could or could be right but at least this is what the show had said.. if i remeber correctly it was on our local news but again i could be wrong i just know i watch it on tv


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, the brands in military exchanges are legit.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funkychik02* 

 
_Well, the brands in military exchanges are legit._

 
really? how do you know? i'm not doubting you or saying you're lying or anything, just wondering! i don't own any of those brands so i can't compare the bottles or anything. i used to have a sebastian product a long time ago but i dont remember everything about the packaging to be able to compare.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 29, 2008)

anyone else have any info on this? i tried searching online but nothing =[


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 29, 2008)

no they are most likely real. even indoor tanning lotions will say 'purchase only from a salon..''. they just want ur business going into salons and not retail stores. ur most likely always gonna pay full-price at the salon.and i work at one lol!

the only place i've heard bad things about is walmart though. ive heard they will take out most of the real product and fill it up with a cheap one and theyll scent it the same or something so u cant tell the difference. dont know if its true though.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 29, 2008)

It's not that their fake, but that the products may be old. 

I agree with the tanning salon products. That shit is marked up beyond belief!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 29, 2008)

You guys are right on indoor tanning lotions sold @ salons. Luckily, my salon doesn't charge too much out of the ass, for lotions, but a lot of people complain that you should only buy from a salon, it's the only legit source to buy tanning products. I'm sorry, but if I'm going to find it cheaper online, that's how I'm going to get it. I've bought many lotions from reputable eBay dealers and tanning sites and NEVER had an issue.
Hair products on the other hand, I've noticed that the prices for brands like Redken, Matrix, Biolage, Tigi, etc., are usually the same at stores like CVS and Target. Sometimes it's just easier for me to go into CVS at 9pm at night to get some Biolage mousse instead of waiting for my salon to open during the week. I've never had an issue with hair products that I bought somewhere other than a salon. IMO, they're still the same.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_really? how do you know? i'm not doubting you or saying you're lying or anything, just wondering! i don't own any of those brands so i can't compare the bottles or anything. i used to have a sebastian product a long time ago but i dont remember everything about the packaging to be able to compare._

 
Well, I used to do the majority of my shopping on base. The brands that I brought were exactly the same off base. The only difference was the price.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funkychik02* 

 
_Well, I used to do the majority of my shopping on base. The brands that I brought were exactly the same off base. The only difference was the price._

 
cheaper right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol. looks like i'll be stopping by the px tomorrow!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Jun 30, 2008)

There's probably not a difference in the products found on military bases, but I know that supermarkets (such as Target) usually obtain these products through a third party purchaser or distributor, so they can carry these things slightly legally. You very well may be getting old, tampered with, or no longer sold product. You are best getting it from a salon or reputable purchaser, or you are the one who takes a chance. When I worked for Sephora, we had a client who bought Strivectin for the eyes at Target, she ended up getting a horrible rash, and found out that the bottle was 4 years old.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_There's probably not a difference in the products found on military bases, but I know that supermarkets (such as Target) usually obtain these products through a third party purchaser or distributor, so they can carry these things slightly legally. You very well may be getting old, tampered with, or no longer sold product. You are best getting it from a salon or reputable purchaser, or you are the one who takes a chance. When I worked for Sephora, we had a client who bought Strivectin for the eyes at Target, she ended up getting a horrible rash, and found out that the bottle was 4 years old._

 
eww that really sucks!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 30, 2008)

yea i wouldnt mess with skin products for things like acne or for eyes/other serious probs at all! but as far as tanning/hair i goes, from my experience their always good! i buy alot of discount stuff online.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Aug 30, 2008)

I used to work for TIGI.  The products that you are finding at Target are not guaranteed to be authentic because TIGI does not sell their products to grocery stores, drugstores, or even to internet websites.  The products that you find in those places are called "diverted".  They might be fake, tampered with, or very old.  What you find at military base stores are real as far as I know because we distributed to some military bases. I'm not sure if those are salons on the bases or not but I know that TIGI only sells their products to salons - so I am *guessing* that they are salons.

To know for sure that your products are real, buy them only from a professional salon.


----------



## ms_bloom (Aug 30, 2008)

This might be of interest: Are salon products in regular stores the same as those in salons | The Beauty Brains


----------



## s0xjuicy (Aug 30, 2008)

I was actually thinking about this today. 
My mom recently purchased Dove hair products at the dollar store, and I know at Shoppers Drug Mart the same products can range from 5-10 dollars, so I'm a bit suspicious myself.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms_bloom* 

 
_This might be of interest: Are salon products in regular stores the same as those in salons | The Beauty Brains_

 
great great article, I friggin LOVE the beauty brains!


----------



## Loirt (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_I used to work for TIGI. The products that you are finding at Target are not guaranteed to be authentic because TIGI does not sell their products to grocery stores, drugstores, or even to internet websites. The products that you find in those places are called "diverted". They might be fake, tampered with, or very old. What you find at military base stores are real as far as I know because we distributed to some military bases. I'm not sure if those are salons on the bases or not but I know that TIGI only sells their products to salons - so I am *guessing* that they are salons.

To know for sure that your products are real, buy them only from a professional salon._

 
Really?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So any TIGI product on line isn't authentic? I wanted to buy them on Strawberrynet but after reading this+finding out that they probably sold me a fake MAC e\s I guess I won't buy there.


----------



## Avozilla (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_I used to work for TIGI. The products that you are finding at Target are not guaranteed to be authentic because TIGI does not sell their products to grocery stores, drugstores, or even to internet websites. The products that you find in those places are called "diverted". They might be fake, tampered with, or very old. What you find at military base stores are real as far as I know because we distributed to some military bases. I'm not sure if those are salons on the bases or not but I know that TIGI only sells their products to salons - so I am *guessing* that they are salons.

To know for sure that your products are real, buy them only from a professional salon._

 
 I know on my base, they're sold in the actual BX, and not at all in the salon.


----------

